
Ebola nurse Pauline Cafferkey critically ill - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/14/ebola-nurse-pauline-cafferkey-critically-ill
======
bootload
_" While there have been reports of the virus lingering in the eyes, spinal
fluid and brain of survivors and of transmission through semen, Cafferkey is
the first person known to have a life-threatening illness caused by a
resurgence of Ebola from some reservoir in her body. It is possible other
survivors in west Africa may have fallen ill in the same way without coming to
public attention. "_

New strain?

------
anigbrowl
This is discouraging, but if she was infectious it would probably have shown
up by now.

